# Fifa 09



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

has anyone plaid on this on the PS2 and how does it compare to the 360.

i've plaid loads on my mates 360 but only have the PS2 myself so was wondering if it's worth getting as it's only £25

thanks.


----------

